
AWS, Google, Microsoft, Red Hat Launch Kubernetes Operator Registry - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.datacenterknowledge.com/open-source/aws-google-microsoft-red-hats-new-registry-act-clearing-house-kubernetes-operators
======
happythought
Is using an operator a replacement for installing a service via helm?

~~~
Niksko
Not really. Operators are things you deploy to a cluster that can subscribe to
updates to K8s API objects. They get notified of changes and can act on them.
This effectively lets you implement new services for Kubernetes as custom
resource definitions, eg letting users define database crd and then the
database being provisioned for them. Super powerful!

